# Battlestar Galactica Season 4



## Echo Base (Mar 13, 2008)

April 8th (I think) on Sky 1 at 9pm.

Can. Not. Wait. I think its 12 episodes in the Spring then a further 12 at the end of the year.

I know there is a lot of Wire love in here and rightfully so, but if you havent had the chance to tune in to the BSG reimagining then I urge you to do so. You can pick up the DVDs quite cheap and there are plenty of torrents out there.

So say we all.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 13, 2008)

*punches air!*

W00t!

So say we all!


----------



## ShakespearO (Mar 13, 2008)

My daggett is really wagging his tail in anticipation.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 13, 2008)

About bloody time really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuck for the first time in years I actually want Sky!


----------



## Mapped (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Sky One either, but after they took it from Virgin Media customers I will have to rely on torrents for my BSG fix. I hope the strike induced summer break adds to series suspense etc. 

Me and the mrs cained series 1-3 very quickly as we fell in love this programme  despite S3 slow down in the middle 

So say we all! you skinjobs


----------



## Belushi (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont have Sky but I so want see this after the cliffhanger at the end of season 3!


----------



## selamlar (Mar 14, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOT!! 

Set condition one throughout the ship and start spinning up those torrent clients!


----------



## Augie March (Mar 14, 2008)

Can't. Frackin. Wait.


----------



## feerd (Mar 14, 2008)

tv links died in the middle of my watching series 3, it seemed to have turned a bit shit by then anyway. where should i pick it up and where can i stream 'em from


----------



## Pieface (Mar 14, 2008)

Good news!  This is the last series isn't it?


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 14, 2008)

_Then it's the prequel Caprica, which deals with the creation of the Cylons....._


----------



## MikeMcc (Mar 14, 2008)

G. Fieendish said:


> _Then it's the prequel Caprica, which deals with the creation of the Cylons....._


Which is a point



Spoiler: Just wondering



If the humanoid cylons were only developed during the first cylon war, how comes the 5 missing cylons have any sort of link with the lost tribe that went to Earth some 3000-4000 years ago?


----------



## selamlar (Mar 17, 2008)

Who ever said all the Cylons were created at the same time?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2008)

G. Fieendish said:


> _Then it's the prequel Caprica, which deals with the creation of the Cylons....._



Yep and the Adama family...


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 17, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Which is a point
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  "What if"



What if the Colonial Fleet arrive in the Sol System, & find that Earth's effectively uninhabitable for Man, due either to war or natural disaster, & that the only sentient lifeforms on Earth are Cylon equivalents...?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Are the spoilers just idle speculation? 

I've long been caught up and ready for S4, so can I read the spoilers without hating you all?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2008)

feerd said:


> tv links died in the middle of my watching series 3, it seemed to have turned a bit shit by then anyway. where should i pick it up and where can i stream 'em from




www.tv-links.cc


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: Melinda's last post 
They're just speculation _(At least mine are, hence the "what if ?" tag)._
However some people _(on other boards at least, through probably not Urban 75)_, don't like having them publicly displayed without a spoiler tag....
Another, spoilerless "what if" speculation, that I'll throw up is _"Why was no attempt ever made to recolonise Kobol...?"._


----------



## MikeMcc (Mar 17, 2008)

G. Fieendish said:


> Re: Melinda's last post
> They're just speculation _(At least mine are, hence the "what if ?" tag)._
> However some people _(on other boards at least, through probably not Urban 75)_, don't like having them publicly displayed without a spoiler tag....
> Another, spoilerless "what if" speculation, that I'll throw up is _"Why was no attempt ever made to recolonise Kobol...?"._


Mine was asking a question based on S3 so I just hid it to avoid upsetting anyone who hadn't gotten to the end of the series.


----------



## david dissadent (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## sorearm (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG! 

Can't fucking wait too!

... after pretty much devouring BSG series 1-3 (agree about series 3 slowing down a bit in the middle) I just can't wait to see what happens 

... is starbuck the last model? 

mygodmygodmygodmygodmygod

*goes for a lie down*


----------



## Sunray (Mar 25, 2008)

O    M    G

How long was that wait.

Sooooo good a series.


----------



## gsv (Mar 26, 2008)

Theres too much confusion
I cant get no relief 

GS(v)


----------



## Socket (Mar 26, 2008)

Virgin bloody media had better fix the broadband soon. I can't be sitting here knowing that BSG is floating around on Sky and in torrent land without me being able to get  my mits on it! BSG does rock quite splendidly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2008)

Hehehe!


----------



## joevsimp (Mar 27, 2008)

Echo Base said:


> but if you havent had the chance to tune in to the BSG reimagining then I urge you to do so. You can pick up the DVDs quite cheap and there are plenty of torrents out there.
> 
> So say we all.



already done so, halfway thru season 2, 



Spoiler



pegasus and resuretion ship pt 1 and 2 were the best telly i've watched for a long time, constantly on edge over who's going to get killed in the face.



unfortunately i dont have sky


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 30, 2008)

So they're all going to die.


http://blog.wired.com/underwire/2008/03/galactica-admir.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2008)

That would definitely be one way to end things!


----------



## dada (Mar 30, 2008)

i have no sky 1 
download shall it be!!!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 4, 2008)

So, it's BSG day, damn you international time zones


----------



## gsv (Apr 4, 2008)

Just seen Razor.
That puts rather a different complexion on things 



GS(v)


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2008)

gsv said:


> Just seen Razor.
> That puts rather a different complexion on things
> 
> 
> ...




Razor was most excellent, loved the flashbacks with Adama!


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 5, 2008)

Has  been posted up yet?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2008)

gsv said:


> Just seen Razor.
> That puts rather a different complexion on things
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes yes I keep forgetting to watch Razor. 
I love GSG!!! I dont have sky but its not hard to find the episodes (well its harder to wait for the DVDs anyway)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2008)

Razor was boring to average at best imo. It's saving grace (apart from a young Adama which gives a good idea how the new series set 40 years in the past might work) is the plot bits it reveals...


----------



## Mapped (Apr 5, 2008)

4x01 is now up on usenet. I'll be sticking it on in a bit


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing near as good as the start of three but i like it.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG its available 

*explodes*


----------



## Augie March (Apr 6, 2008)

As a warning, for those of you who aren't up to date with the show, makes sure you don't watch Sky's trailer for the new series. 

It reveals one of big twists from the end of series 3.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 6, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Nothing near as good as the start of three but i like it.



Its fucking great.  Just watched Razor and then S04E01 back to back...




Spoiler: Starbuck



I'm certain shes not a cylon but it would make a lot of sense given her amazing piloting ability.

The final Cylon is someone who that Auzzie cylon grovellingly apologised to when she saw who it was, and Starbuck definitely wouldn't be that.


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 6, 2008)

am up to credits on s4e1, that was one hell of a shock a few mins in!


----------



## sorearm (Apr 6, 2008)

Watched it last night after d/l'ing ... wow, brilliant, lovely acting, builds the tension - that cylon ship scanning sam was well scary.

btw I thought Razor was really really good, nice explaining a bit more of the background of Pegasus and what a hard-ass Admiral Cain was and the reasons for her actions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone got any links to watch it online (not bitorrent as those things don't work for me)?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone got any links to watch it online (not bitorrent as those things don't work for me)?



If you get a decent US proxy I think you can watch it on the SCI/FI website.

Why doesn't torrent work for you?


----------



## toggle (Apr 6, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Its fucking great.  Just watched Razor and then S04E01 back to back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Xena warrior cylon is a kiwi


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2008)

Sunray said:


> If you get a decent US proxy I think you can watch it on the SCI/FI website.
> 
> Why doesn't torrent work for you?



Never managed to get them to work (not straight forward enough for me of so little patience...)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2008)

It's good, I was a bit worried as to how they would handle starbuck but it has gone off ok.


----------



## david dissadent (Apr 6, 2008)

Gaddamit I love this program.


Razor was better than most scifi films let alone tv and the CGI has got a bigger budget.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not here to be saying this, right, but S4E1...fucking mutts nuts. GREAT CGI in the first 10 mins, sets the next few eps up nicely...


----------



## cybertect (Apr 9, 2008)

Can anyone think of a way to prevent me from reading this thread till the DVDs appear?


----------



## Echo Base (Apr 9, 2008)

1 request - could people pls inviso-text their spoilers in this thread until next week. I also suggest people who are d/ling may wish to start their own thread as they will be 2 weeks ahead by the time we get it on Sky. Thanks!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 9, 2008)

People should be using the 



Spoiler: not a spoiler



Starbuck is a man!



spoiler code on anything that gives things away in every thread in this forum.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 12, 2008)

God I fucking LOVE this show!!!!


----------



## jbob (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, excellent first episode for S4!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 13, 2008)

episode 2 is pretty good too


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 14, 2008)

Yay Baltar!


----------



## selamlar (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone got a (working) torrent for this?  All the ones I can find are crap.


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 14, 2008)

Baltar is soo good, both as a character generally, but also the actor that plays him.

I must admit I could live without Starbuck, I just find her a bit irritating and Episode 2 being mainly about her pissed me off a little.

looking forward to the next episode!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 14, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Anyone got a (working) torrent for this?  All the ones I can find are crap.


TPB worked fine.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2008)

AAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I need to see this. Where can I see this?


----------



## selamlar (Apr 14, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> TPB worked fine.



Not over here it aint!



> Bu siteye erişim mahkeme kararıyla engellenmiştir



In broad terms, get fucked.

An y others!

(cheers, btw!)


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 14, 2008)

Yay Centurions!


----------



## dervish (Apr 14, 2008)

Think I might rewatch the earlier series first. Then I don't have to wait for the season break in the middle. 

Probably won't bother with half the 3rd series though.


----------



## david dissadent (Apr 14, 2008)

That was unexpected.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 15, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> AAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I need to see this. Where can I see this?



tpb has several that work just fine. 
DL'd E2 in 25 mins yesterday.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 15, 2008)

I always just go for the one that everyone else goes for, 20000/17000 s/l which I think is is the most I have ever seen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> tpb has several that work just fine.
> .



Yeah but I dont know what on earth you mean by that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2008)

oh my god ep 3 is truly shocking


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, yes it is.

I presume in that case that it goes out Friday nights in the US?


----------



## Idaho (Apr 19, 2008)

Can't download VLAN to watch it on my new pc  I have 4.1 and 4.2 sat in a file and can't play them!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2008)

they're really ramping up the dramatic music and meaningful stares into the camera this season aren't they? I miss the 'fly on the wall' camera style from s1.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 20, 2008)

Serious darkness in E3 - _bad_ serious darkness 



Spoiler: BSG



all those 6s & 8s gone!!!. Does this mean that Caprica is the only independent 6 left?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 20, 2008)

Jesus! Season 4 is getting good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2008)

OK ok I have not even got S4 ep1 yet, PB is useless and I have nothing. Where can I download or watch any of this?


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 20, 2008)

> Bob_the_lost  	 Jesus! Season 4 is getting good.



Innit 





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> PB is useless and I have nothing.



I'm at a loss as to what your doing wrong tbh.
I just dl'd two perfect quality S4E3 avi's from tpb in about 40mins yesterday.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 20, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK ok I have not even got S4 ep1 yet, PB is useless and I have nothing. Where can I download or watch any of this?



Just PMed you a TPB search result for 1-3


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> Innit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm looking for EP1 and they all seem to be LOL (which is bad?) or say they are rickrolled etc. 
I think I found one so we will see how that turns out. 

I was doing an EP3 which says 'Error tracker could not be reached' it's nearly done though, do I still need to give up?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL is a respected TV release group. You can trust them


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2008)

Now they all say tracker could not be reached.

what does it mean


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2008)

Was Razor part of season 4, eps 1 and 2, or something completely separate? Have I only seen ep 1 so far then? (In which what I said in my spoiler happens.)

Edited - why didn't my spoiler code work? Trying my spoiler again:



Spoiler: cylons



so is Baltar the final cylon then? Is that why he saw himself, and heard the music??? Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 20, 2008)

OK, since this is an S4 thread, I'm going to presume people have watched Razor...

Razor is set at 3 time points.

1. After S2E13 'Black Market' when Captain Lee 'Chunky in Command' Adama takes over command of the Pegasus, and covers the friction between Starbuck and Cat, and a special mission to a very old Cylon ship that...

2. Daddy Adama found a couple of decades ago, and which contained a hybrid - possibly the first one.

3. The period on the Pegasus from the attack on the colonies to S2 E10, Pegasus.

The most significant thing in Razor is the message the Hybrid gives to Cat before she leaves about Starbuck.

Mainly set during S2 then.

Baltar being the 5th? Fuck knows. Along with the 8s he knows the secret revealed at the big temple place about the cylon/human offspring tho...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2008)

Ooh I have entered the world of torrents. 

Looking forward to being up to date for a change. Not sure what vintage is on about with Baltar unless I missed something.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2008)

S4 can be watched here: http://www.sidereel.com/Battlestar_Galactica


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy Fucking Shit! Just watched ep3!


----------



## G. Fieendish (Apr 22, 2008)

Re: Baltar being the "Final Fifth"
Unlikely, as they've released a teaser photo (based on the "Last Supper"), & Baltar's visible in it....
"The Final Fifth" is in it, but is not visible at present (Instead there's a hole with a big question mark present, if you click on it....).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone got an upload of ep 3? I can't find a good one that works on PB. MP4 if possible.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2008)

http://isohunt.com/download/40641313/galactica+mp4.torrent

MP4, formatted for ipod (which is why you want that format, I presume)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> http://isohunt.com/download/40641313/galactica+mp4.torrent
> 
> MP4, formatted for ipod (which is why you want that format, I presume)



No, I don't have an ipod. It's just the last two I did were MP4 and they were pretty sweet. Aren't DVDs MP4?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 22, 2008)

Nope, MP4 is normally used instead of H.264, meaning that the film's been compressed down using a more comprehensive program. Either higher quality for the same space or the same quality in a smaller space.

DVDs are nearly all MPEG 2, a good portion of HD and Bluray disks are H.264 but a good fraction are also MPEG 2.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No, I don't have an ipod. It's just the last two I did were MP4 and they were pretty sweet. Aren't DVDs MP4?


Nope.

Most MP4 copies on the net are for the ipod, as that's its native format. It's likely that they're copied from the original AVI release, and will therefore be lower quality.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm thinking of the files my mac crushes things into to put on you tube. 

So what should I be downloading on the mac? I only have a small screen and I'm not going to keep the files but I don't want to be downloading forever, I'm not a super high quality junkie.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh yeah, I'm thinking of the files my mac crushes things into to put on you tube.
> 
> So what should I be downloading on the mac? I only have a small screen and I'm not going to keep the files but I don't want to be downloading forever, I'm not a super high quality junkie.


Your best bet is to go with whatever has the higest number of seeders. Filesize is not so important when you're dealing with single TV episodes.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 23, 2008)

How dark is it going to get?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2008)

Very.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2008)

Crispy said:


> http://isohunt.com/download/40641313/galactica+mp4.torrent
> 
> MP4, formatted for ipod (which is why you want that format, I presume)



Oh no, it doesn't work. Anyone got a good EP3?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2008)

http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/4142958/Battlestar_Galactica_S04E03_HDTV_XviD.4142958.TPB.torrent

It's the most popular one on PB. You can't go wrong with this.

If the file itself won't play on your computer once it's downloaded, you need to install perian (which is super easy)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2008)

What you mean like invalid passkey? 

Well no, it doesn't get me past that.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2008)

invalid whatnow? oh dear, suplex, your endless tales of mac woe do move me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2008)

When I put it into transmission it wont start because it says "invalid passkey" where it normally reads seeding 7 of 9 peers etc


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 25, 2008)

That might mean the tracker is from a members only site, or one you need to register with...

Or it's punishment for owning a mac...


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 25, 2008)

Am I the only person who thinks that the writers and actors really can't _do_ love scenes?

I love the series but this has always been an issue for me, I can't recall any love scene that could be regarded as convincing except (oddly) for the scenes involving Gaius and his cylom mistress/mind.


----------



## alef (Apr 25, 2008)

"Invalid pass key" means you need to log in/register with the tracker. I've used Transmission in the past, it's OK. I liked Azureus until they introduced Vuze, so just use an older version of Azureus.

/mac torrent addict


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2008)

S4EP3 OMG!

My wife is only starting on S3 how can we ever carry on as a couple? I can't keep this inside.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 26, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> S4EP3 OMG!
> 
> My wife is only starting on S3 how can we ever carry on as a couple? I can't keep this inside.



It's feasible she could get through the whole of S3 today if you start her watching now and encourage her to watch the whole thing through.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2008)

Hummm, I'm thinking about ep3 in the cold light of day. 

I think it was a bit of a cheap shot for a shock ep. Could have held on for another ep and involved more trust/betrayal issues and been more shocking.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 26, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hummm, I'm thinking about ep3 in the cold light of day.
> 
> I think it was a bit of a cheap shot for a shock ep. Could have held on for another ep and involved more trust/betrayal issues and been more shocking.



Yeah, I thought the same.
But... maybe they had to get it over & done with in order to fit in what is to come.....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2008)

We are going to need some heavy spoiler code soon.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 26, 2008)

Yay chief!


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bit of a breather with E4. 
I like the direction they're taking with Baltar though.

And if Sol turns his mouth down any further, I swear it'll swallow his chin.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 26, 2008)

Spoiler: stuff



My god that blonde toaster is a kinky girl. Tigh and Baltar beaten to pulps...!

I don't think the chief's kid is going to make it


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 27, 2008)

How does Tigh being Cylon work? 
It's bugging me a bit. 
He's been in the military for 40 odd yrs hasn't he?  - i.e. before the Cylons had got their whole looking like humans shit together properly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2008)

Spoiler: Ep 3



Man when whathername spaced the chiefs wife I nearly fell off my seat! Fucking harsh!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 27, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> How does Tigh being Cylon work?
> It's bugging me a bit.
> He's been in the military for 40 odd yrs hasn't he?  - i.e. before the Cylons had got their whole looking like humans shit together properly.


It means the skinjobs have been around a lot longer than we'd thought...


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 29, 2008)

Could have killed the 'real' Tigh and replaced him with a SJ. Also, could be that the 'Final 5' are in fact the 'first 5' of the new models, hence their long term placements in humanity...or something.

Have to say E4 was a bit of a let-down after E3, but still good. 

Want some more blowing up things soon tho.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 29, 2008)

This is killing me.

Dub and I have a pact to wait and watch the whole series over one weekend.

MNNNNGNGNGNGNGNGNGNNGNGN!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2008)

GNGNGNG indeed!

You do know there's going to be a mid-season break, right? (due to the writer's strike. actually, I read somewhere that the delay meant they had time to go back and pretty much re-write the 2nd half)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a massive massive break. I don't think it's due to finish until then end of 2009, so good luck with that Pie.


----------



## Reno (Apr 29, 2008)

PieEye said:


> This is killing me.
> 
> Dub and I have a pact to wait and watch the whole series over one weekend.
> 
> MNNNNGNGNGNGNGNGNGNNGNGN!



Why not put yourself out of the misery and just treat it as two seasons ?


----------



## alef (Apr 29, 2008)

This show is too good to just watch all in one weekend. 

With Heroes or Lost you've got enjoyable enough entertainment that can be quite more-ish and rather suits intense screenings. But I'd put Battlestar in a special league. It's rewritten the book on TV sci fi. It's simply the best television drama I've ever seen.

Watch just one at a time, savour them, anticipate them, reflect, ponder -- give them their deserved pacing.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2008)

alef said:


> Watch just one at a time, savour them, anticipate them, reflect, ponder -- give them their deserved pacing.


Ooo, I dunno. First four of the third series? Worked _so_ well as a four hour block. 

As for series 4, after watching the wire, episode 1 actually seemed a bit cheesy, but getting right back into it now.


----------



## alef (Apr 29, 2008)

The Wire does sound fantastic, I have the first series gathering dust on my hard drive, really should start watching them...

The first four of series three BG were absolutely phenomenal. I saw them as they aired and was completely glued to the screen each week, though I'm sure there lost little impact all in one go.

Suppose this issue can be transferred to many things. Is a tub of delicious ice cream best eaten all at once or spread out a scoop at a time?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2008)

alef said:


> Suppose this issue can be transferred to many things. Is a tub of delicious ice cream best eaten all at once or spread out a scoop at a time?



Ooo, what a question!  It's more sensible to eat it gradually, but sometimes you need to just binge! 

Mind you, sometimes too little of something can be unsatisfactory. What often works quite well is watching these sorts of things in 2 episode blocks. I think that's what we did with the second series of Heros, if you have the will power it's worth it! 

(don't have it for BSG! )


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm up to S3E3 on a 'BSG revisted' type thing...I'd forgotten just how good S1&2 are, especially eps like Ressurection Ship, and even the early stuff like 33, Water etc etc...

Great series, as someone said earlier, has raised the bar for TV SF _stupidly_ high...will be interesting to see someone top it...

*rustles nascent scripts for 'Revelation Space' TV show*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been doing the binging thing with the wire,  but I've got into this routine where I watch bsg on sunday afternoons, it's perfect for that.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 30, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> as someone said earlier, has raised the bar for TV SF _stupidly_ high...will be interesting to see someone top it...



That's what's great - a future show _will_ top it at some point.
Win all round for audiences


----------



## llantwit (May 1, 2008)

What day is this on in the US?
I'm up to ep. 4 on streaming web TV, but don't know what day to expect the next one. Anyone able to oblige?


----------



## Pieface (May 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> GNGNGNG indeed!
> 
> You do know there's going to be a mid-season break, right? (due to the writer's strike. actually, I read somewhere that the delay meant they had time to go back and pretty much re-write the 2nd half)





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's a massive massive break. I don't think it's due to finish until then end of 2009, so good luck with that Pie.





Reno said:


> Why not put yourself out of the misery and just treat it as two seasons ?



fuck it.
can anyone send me DVD rips?


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2008)

llantwit said:


> What day is this on in the US?
> I'm up to ep. 4 on streaming web TV, but don't know what day to expect the next one. Anyone able to oblige?



I'ts broadcast friday nights in the us. so i generally start looking for it whenever i get up on aturday


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2008)

llantwit said:


> What day is this on in the US?
> I'm up to ep. 4 on streaming web TV, but don't know what day to expect the next one. Anyone able to oblige?


It's on Friday nights, so I download it on Saturday. There have been 4 episodes - the next one is "The Road Less Traveled" which I suspect will be about Kara and her mission, hopefully with less moody music, spinny cameras and slo-mo.


----------



## Pieface (May 1, 2008)

Has there been any sweaty boxing and toplessness in general?

Or fatsuits?  Has the fatsuit returned?


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Has there been any sweaty boxing and toplessness in general?
> 
> Or fatsuits?  Has the fatsuit returned?



no fatsuit or sweaty boxing


----------



## Pieface (May 1, 2008)

lame-o

the fatsuit was the finest most misjudged piece of comedy I've ever seen.  Me and Dub still fall about laughing about it.

It was superbly shit and I want it to make a come back.  I want a sex scene in the fatsuit.


----------



## sorearm (May 3, 2008)

holy christ, just about to d/l episode 5 .... can't wait can't wait can't wait can't wait!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 5, 2008)

4 not so good, 5 better going on very good.

Think 6/7 will be belters, they're being built up really nicely...


----------



## Sunray (May 5, 2008)

I can't do this drip drip anymore.

Going to have to forget about it for a while, need to have a couple back to back.


----------



## sorearm (May 5, 2008)

fucking 'ell ... episode 5 just cranks up the tension even more

the storywriting and tension in this series is just brilliant.... I'm getting annoyed at watching 1 episode at a time and will have to save up 2 episodes to watch back-to-back

... did anyone notice that really weird bit in episode 4 when baltar was trying to get back into his groupy-temple and his no.6 cylon imaginary friend picked him up, then it cuts to seeing the 'real action' and there's baltar being dangled like a puppet before the soldier .... that was just fucking weird man.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 5, 2008)

Ahh, they're cranking it up big time 

The stuff happening on the Demetrius...


----------



## Sunray (May 6, 2008)

sorearm said:


> fucking 'ell ... episode 5 just cranks up the tension even more
> 
> the storywriting and tension in this series is just brilliant.... I'm getting annoyed at watching 1 episode at a time and will have to save up 2 episodes to watch back-to-back
> 
> ... did anyone notice that really weird bit in episode 4 when baltar was trying to get back into his groupy-temple and his no.6 cylon imaginary friend picked him up, then it cuts to seeing the 'real action' and there's baltar being dangled like a puppet before the soldier .... that was just fucking weird man.



I thought that was weird, and made me wonder if she is actually there....


----------



## Pie 1 (May 6, 2008)

I had a little wander around the SciFi channel site last night & gingerly put my head around the door of the forums - rather strange place  - A post in the thread about E5, claims that apparently the big dipper  was drawn in the top corner of one of the maps that Starbuck shows to Helo....Gotta love those geeks


----------



## Dravinian (May 6, 2008)

sorearm said:
			
		

> the storywriting and tension in this series is just brilliant.... I'm getting annoyed at watching 1 episode at a time and will have to save up 2 episodes to watch back-to-back



Yeah I stopped watching at episode 2 or 3.

I would rather just wait and have 6 of them lined up back to back so when I finish one and go...wtf! what will happen next!...I can just start watching the next one.


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2008)

Enjoying the series so far. 

So when did the president go from do the right thing no matter what to do what the fuck I like?
Im getting sick of her sickly smile. Hurry up and die wench so the fatsuit boy can be pres and boss his dad aboot. Comeon its bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> I had a little wander around the SciFi channel site last night & gingerly put my head around the door of the forums - rather strange place  - A post in the thread about E5, claims that apparently the big dipper  was drawn in the top corner of one of the maps that Starbuck shows to Helo....Gotta love those geeks



But wouldn't it all be from a different angle?


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But wouldn't it all be from a different angle?


Yes it would. Unfortunately, BSG has been straying further and further from the 'naturalistic scifi' ethos that it started with 

EDIT: Actually, if you were anywhere along a straight line drawn between the earth and the 'center' of the constellation, it would look roughly the same. Depends how far away you were.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 6, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But wouldn't it all be from a different angle?



Well I guess that depends on how you're approaching our galaxy: Via the intergalactic M3, M23, M4 or M1 or just stuck on an infinite M25 loop. 
Thats more than enough to send Starbuck nuts.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 7, 2008)

> So when did the president go from do the right thing no matter what to do what the fuck I like?



After New Caprica - but basically Baltar is capable of bringing this out in her, and not much else:

Tries to steal the election
Virtually insists that Baltar be found guilty at his trial, regardless of actual evidence

For various reasons, Baltar brings out the worst in Roslin. 

And if anyone is interested in episoe précis, you can go here[/i] and check out what's planned for the next few episodes...no 'spoilers' but it does give basic ep outlines...


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2008)

Last nights was a bit booring. 

Did anything actually happen / change as a result of that entire episode other than the chief offering his hand. Other wise it was a lot of hot air to arrive at the same situation they were in the first place.


----------



## sorearm (May 7, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> Ahh, they're cranking it up big time
> 
> The stuff happening on the Demetrius...



holy christ mutiny ... I'm just wondering if starbuck is going to do a Ad. Cain thing and say "pass me your sidearm" ... BANG .... next one "follow my orders"


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2008)

sorearm said:


> holy christ ******



Oi, watch the spoilers!

But yeah, I was half thinking "she's gonna do a Cain" as well.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2008)

Marius said:


> Did anything actually happen / change as a result of that entire episode






You obviously missed the last 5 - 10 mins of the ep?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2008)

Stop it stop it with the spoils. I can't watch until tonight.


----------



## Sunray (May 7, 2008)

Can people discuss things inside 



Spoiler



If you don't include any text here, it deletes the tags



 tags please


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2008)

Humm. Fairly boring episode.


----------



## Sunray (May 11, 2008)

Well, who'd have thought it.  Apollo is a Brit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2008)

I seem to remember quite a lot of the cast and crew are because of sky funding for the first series or something. It's all on the first DVD.


----------



## sorearm (May 13, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm. Fairly boring episode.



episode 6? I thought it racked the tension up even more!



Spoiler: ep6



... the hyrbid saying Starbuck/Athena is the bringer of doom

... the cylon infighting and civil war - a potential alliance with the cylons

... it's just getting more and more tense ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2008)

sorearm said:


> episode 6? I thought it racked the tension up even more!
> 
> *spoiler alert*
> 
> ...



No! Episode 5 you tit, look when it was posted. Use the bloody spoiler code FFS. I'm still downloading 6. 

Grrr.


----------



## sorearm (May 13, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No! Episode 5 you tit, look when it was posted. Use the bloody spoiler code FFS. I'm still downloading 6.
> 
> Grrr.





sorry! ... mind you ep 5 was pretty cool too! I'm loving this series

... and I _will_ work out how to use the spoiler code


----------



## fubert (May 15, 2008)

sorearm said:


> episode 6? I thought it racked the tension up even more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah me too. And that bit with the Number Six was really sad.


----------



## sorearm (May 16, 2008)

fubert said:


> Yeah me too. And that bit with the Number Six was really sad.



nah, she deserves to get a bullet in the head.

... the cylon infighting just gets better and better


----------



## Sadken (May 16, 2008)

When is episode 7 out?


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2008)

Sadken said:


> When is episode 7 out?


They air every friday night in the states, so expect to see it on torrents tomorow.


----------



## Sadken (May 16, 2008)

Nice one, thanks.  

What do people reckon was the best series of this show?  I really liked 3 but I know plenty of people who didn't.  For me, that's where it became more than a sci-fi show and started seriously rivalling the Wire as best thing on TV.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2008)

the first 4 eps of season 3 are the best telly ive seen , however i am enjoying season 4 , but then again season 2 was pretty good too , and of course who could forget S1.......


----------



## Sadken (May 16, 2008)

S4 so far is just another level again I think.  I love this show so much for all the scenarios that could never happen in any other show, the skin job cylons are just a fantastic story device - all the Chief/Boomer/Helo stuff...it's excellent.


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2008)

I'll probably regret this. 

What is the big attraction with BSG? It wasn't a show I watched as a kid so I don't remember anything about it except a kid called Michael Leary would say it then punch people on the arm.

So is it the storyline, acting or what?


----------



## Sadken (May 16, 2008)

For me, the new one transcends the genre and makes comments about the Iraq situation, Palestine etc in a really ballsy way that you don't see in any other major rated show.  It's also superbly written, most of the actors are great - especially Balthar - and  it has a tasty Asian actress in it.


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2008)

Ahhh so there's a new one? 

I was wondering why there was some big thing for watching some old sci fi series.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Ahhh so there's a new one?
> 
> I was wondering why there was some big thing for watching some old sci fi series.


Oh my god 

The new one is like Batman Begins compared to the adam west stuff. Same premise, completely different style and story.


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2008)

Well I did say



Part2 said:


> I'll probably regret this.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2008)

You won't regret watching it if you like intelligent scifi


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2008)

I'm late joining The Wire watchers (just starting s3).

best make this next on my list


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Sadken said:


> For me, the new one transcends the genre and makes comments about the Iraq situation, Palestine etc in a really ballsy way that you don't see in any other major rated show.  It's also superbly written, most of the actors are great - especially Balthar - and  it has a tasty Asian actress in it.



Yep.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Oh my god
> 
> The new one is like Batman Begins compared to the adam west stuff. Same premise, completely different style and story.



Very well put.


----------



## Fictionist (May 16, 2008)

Part2 said:


> I'm late joining The Wire watchers (just starting s3).
> 
> best make this next on my list



If you can download or buy the original series, including the first 'special' episodes you must be prepared to lose a weekend and some evenings as the story unfolds. Although the series has had a few lows there is no doubting that it has to be the best thing on Sky for a long time, I'm really surprised that one of the terrestrial channels has not picked it up yet (as with 'Heroes').


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2008)

guess whos cominig to dinner......?  
Marvellous Stuff


----------



## sorearm (May 17, 2008)

... downloading ep7 now from demonoid, 100kB/s so should have it in an hour ... *rubs hands*


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2008)

ep7. omg omg. the ratchetting up!


----------



## Fictionist (May 17, 2008)

I love Grace Park.

Beautiful.

Sigh.


----------



## sorearm (May 17, 2008)

Crispy said:


> ep7. omg omg. the ratchetting up!



I FUCKING KNOW!!!! .... jesus, my tension-ometer can't take much more


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2008)

Bloody hell, I haven't managed ep 6 yet, maybe today I can do a double whammy.


----------



## sorearm (May 18, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody hell, I haven't managed ep 6 yet, maybe today I can do a double whammy.



def a good idea, watch 2 episodes back-to-back (did this with Heroes season 2) .... ONE JUST ISN'T ENOUGH

*sobs*


----------



## Pie 1 (May 19, 2008)

E07... 

Bring it on!


----------



## fubert (May 19, 2008)

In E7 I think Saul Tigh managed the biggest Saul frown ever when shouting "weapons hold"

And Felix Gaeta's leg may be the twelfth cylon.


----------



## G. Fieendish (May 23, 2008)

fubert said:


> In E7 I think Saul Tigh managed the biggest Saul frown ever when shouting "weapons hold"
> 
> And Felix Gaeta's leg may be the twelfth cylon.



_By your command....?_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 23, 2008)

The Cylons arn't scary anymore. Remember when Sharon went on the base ship for the first time in season one? 

These days they walk all over without a care in the world.


----------



## Echo Base (May 24, 2008)

Is it possible for TV to be better than this? I really dont think so. This, The Wire and Lost....America wins at Television.

///plugged in
"JUMP!!"

So thats Roslin and Balthar on the Basestar, who else was on there?


----------



## Mapped (May 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen episode 8 up anywhere yet? It's not on Usenet, Bitmetv and others. The one on demonoid stays it's a fake in the comments.

They're normally out by Saturday morning goddamit!


----------



## toggle (May 24, 2008)

nope, i was coming here to ask about it


----------



## sorearm (May 24, 2008)

Just been searching for episode 8 meself too


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2008)

cant find it either


----------



## sorearm (May 24, 2008)

CUNT!

... I've just checked the sci fi channel schedules and episode 8 isn't due for airing until NEXT friday

*cries*


----------



## toggle (May 24, 2008)

that will explain why i can't find it then


----------



## Mapped (May 24, 2008)

Looks like we'll have to wiat then   I hate all this drp, drip of weekly eps after I cained seasons 1-3 at my leisure


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 24, 2008)

toggle said:


> that will explain why i can't find it then



Memorial Day weekend in the States - a lot of people go away so smaller channels like SciFi usually hold back their good shows a week so that they don't lose in the ratings. Still, no Who and no BSG makes me an unhappy bunny.


----------



## sorearm (May 24, 2008)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Memorial Day weekend in the States - a lot of people go away so smaller channels like SciFi usually hold back their good shows a week so that they don't lose in the ratings. Still, no Who and no BSG makes me an unhappy bunny.



so goddam inconvenient, damn their eyes!

*fumes*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2008)

I can love without who, but is's a bit of a shame there is not BSG for the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 28, 2008)

Crack can't be this addictive...


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2008)

Can't wait for next one!  Is the series finished after the next 2 eps?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2008)

I'm feeling a bit meh about it actually. Maybe you need to watch them all in one go and not have a baby.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2008)

That's the way I did it, yeah.  Except for watching them all in one go, I've done that with every other series but this one and am absolutely LOVING this one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2008)

wasnt ep 8 on sky last night ? doesnt that mean that the UK is now in front of the states ?


----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Can't wait for next one!  Is the series finished after the next 2 eps?


No, it's taking a long break. These are the episodes that they got written before the writer's strike. The 2nd half of the season probably won't air until 2009


----------



## toggle (May 28, 2008)

iDK, but i just found a copy to download.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> No, it's taking a long break. These are the episodes that they got written before the writer's strike. The 2nd half of the season probably won't air until 2009



Christ, I actually sort of wretched reading that.  My girlfriend is going to have a fit!  I _just_ got her into this and brought her bang up to date last weekend.  Big Starbuck fan.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 28, 2008)

E8 is up on the torrents now - check out ISOHunt, PirateBay and EZTV fowks.


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> No, it's taking a long break. These are the episodes that they got written before the writer's strike. The 2nd half of the season probably won't air until 2009


 
I think I'd have rather they'd not aired it at all until they had all the episodes in the can.


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> E8 is up on the torrents now - check out ISOHunt, PirateBay and EZTV fowks.



Awesome.  When did it air in the US I wonder?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 28, 2008)

Heh.



Spoiler: ep 8



A cylon in charge of the fleet, cylons knocking each other up, the mystery of the missing base ship and the much abused little ship gets it in the neck again. Nice episode, if a bit low on the suspense front.


----------



## sorearm (May 28, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> E8 is up on the torrents now - check out ISOHunt, PirateBay and EZTV fowks.



HOLY FRACK!

... reet, time to d/l it then, can'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twait!

... but what's this about the 2nd bit not being aired until 2009 ....


----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2008)

It's true:

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2008/02/battlestar-gala.html


----------



## sorearm (May 28, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> E8 is up on the torrents now - check out ISOHunt, PirateBay and EZTV fowks.



you sure? ... can't seem to find it...


----------



## sorearm (May 28, 2008)

sorearm said:


> you sure? ... can't seem to find it...



found the fucker on a private torrent site

woot!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 28, 2008)

Handy tip...

When searching, I usually type 'battlestar galactica' and rank the torrents by date, makes it easier to find latest eps...


----------



## Sunray (May 29, 2008)

Weird episode, number 8.  So little happens, it leaves you aching to get back the drama of the last few.  

Probably the most poorly written episode of them all in my opinion.  Terrible actually.  The Irish guy was compelling last time, but is very weak in this, his dialoge was a poor shadow of his last appearence. It was also quite disjointed and so much happening all at once that it was difficult to follow at times.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 29, 2008)

You know, I thought this ep stepped up the tension even more. Not a lot _happens_ but it's an event primer - characters being moved into position, some big changes, and obviously the crazy shit that BTL mentions in his spolier. Not brilliant, but I was tense as hell watching it...


----------



## Gromit (May 29, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Weird episode, number 8. So little happens, it leaves you aching to get back the drama of the last few.


 
I thought the most happened of all recent episodes. 5 major changes.



Spoiler: Ep8



Admiral Adoma steps down. Shock!
Lee becomes president!
A cylon gets preggers by another cylon! What will be the result of that?
A cylon becomes military head of the fleet.
A cat died.



I was glad something had moved forward for once instead of all this bloody suspense drama. Yawn.
Fav episode of the last 4.


----------



## Mapped (Jun 7, 2008)

Episode 9 'the hub' is up on the torrents and Usenet. Looking forward to sticking it on after the cricket.


----------



## toggle (Jun 7, 2008)

N1 Buoy said:


> Episode 9 'the hub' is up on the torrents and Usenet. Looking forward to sticking it on after the cricket.



thanks


----------



## Sunray (Jun 8, 2008)

They seemed to have dropped the music....

Great episode, loved the bit when 



Spoiler: ep9



she told Roslyn that she was a Cylon


 and I believed her.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol same as


----------



## Fictionist (Jun 8, 2008)

Episode 9 'The Hub'



Final two minutes.


Beautiful.


----------



## Echo Base (Jun 10, 2008)

I havent caught Ep 9 yet, its on Sky tonight.

I cant help but feel this season has suffered in quality a bit. I dont know if its due to the strike and them rushing the first 10 eps thru or if the show has collapsed under its own weight. 

We could see the ADAMA FOR PRESIDENT bit coming a mile off couldnt we. "Oh sorry but my Dad will never allow the man democratically elected by everyone to take over as President so its going to be me (his son) instead. Any questions?"


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

Good episode, although I found the ending a bit annoying because I was hyped up for something totally different to happen.  Is it seriously 9 months till the next episode?


----------



## fubert (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Good episode, although I found the ending a bit annoying because I was hyped up for something totally different to happen.  Is it seriously 9 months till the next episode?



They're finished making the remaining episodes. No idea when it will be on. There is talk of another film (like Razor) that will go out during the gap.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 11, 2008)

Echo Base said:


> I cant help but feel this season has suffered in quality a bit. I dont know if its due to the strike and them rushing the first 10 eps thru or if the show has collapsed under its own weight.



There have been some great moments but I know what you mean. The main problem for me is that I just don't buy the Cylon civil war - it all just seems a bit too convenient and the Cylons themselves seem to be acting out of character.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

fubert said:


> They're finished making the remaining episodes. No idea when it will be on. There is talk of another film (like Razor) that will go out during the gap.



It's embarrassing to me how desperately I am wishing for that to happen   See?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

I've really enjoyed this season. I haven't really been a big fan up until now. I watched season 1, but then only really caught little bits of 2 and 3 because I just couldn't engage with it. I'm completely hooked to this one though. When each episode ends I'm really not expecting it and think surely there must be another 10 minutes or more, because I'm so enthralled.

The Pres pisses me off no end.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

My girlfriend is obsessed with Starbuck.  She really loves the whole show because she reckons it has the best female characters  (or best represented) out of any show she's ever seen.  What does anyone else think of that?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> My girlfriend is obsessed with Starbuck.  She really loves the whole show because she reckons it has the best female characters  (or best represented) out of any show she's ever seen.  What does anyone else think of that?



My friend is mildly in love with Starbuck. And 5 (is she 5? Lucy Lawless?). But then she came out because of Xena, so it's no big shock really.

I'm not sure how I feel about Starbuck. She's pegged as the most competent female character, the strongest, and yet her actions are consistently defined through what some might see as typically male behaviour (her early cigar smoking, bar room brawls etc). It brings into question the idea that a woman can only be taken seriously if she takes on masculine characteristics.

However, there are other very strong women in the show too. Equally, however, they could be deconstructed in such a way as to uphold that same argument about Starbuck. Laura, for example, is pretty cold hearted, and only now she's so close to dying can she contemplate love. Then there are various levels of 'femininity' displayed by various versions of skin-job models, depending on their role. Baltar's 6, all peroxide and sexual, all about tits and being pretty (but you could also say she was very strong because of her manipulation, but that manipulation was sexual – and so it goes around and around). 

If given time, I'm sure this topic would make a very interesting (and wankingly academic) paper.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2008)

I've got 8 and 9 racked up to go. Will I really have to wait 8-9 months before another? Should I just go ahead and spunk my pitiful load?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> My friend is mildly in love with Starbuck. And 5 (is she 5? Lucy Lawless?). But then she came out because of Xena, so it's no big shock really.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about Starbuck. She's pegged as the most competent female character, the strongest, and yet her actions are consistently defined through what some might see as typically male behaviour (her early cigar smoking, bar room brawls etc). It brings into question the idea that a woman can only be taken seriously if she takes on masculine characteristics.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my gf also loves Caprica 6 and Deanna to lesser extents too.  Laura she's not that keen on but could be said to have a grudging respect for.  

As for Starbuck, I 100% agree with you.  If she was a man, she'd be a complete and total knobend and everyone could agree on that.  She apes the worst aspects of male behaviour and my lovesick mrs is completely blinded to the fact that she'd completely take against a male Starbuck character (I know there was one originally etc etc....).  I think she's fairly one dimensional and I'm not that fussed with her.  8s on the other hand are fantastic, though have a tendency to flip out quite a bit.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've got 8 and 9 racked up to go. Will I really have to wait 8-9 months before another? Should I just go ahead and spunk my pitiful load?



Do it, you know you want to.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 12, 2008)

Crispy said:


> No, it's taking a long break. These are the episodes that they got written before the writer's strike. The 2nd half of the season probably won't air until 2009







Holy fucking christ..........me and the eldest are gutted to say the least.........



if he wasn't here right now i'd probably cry !


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Vintage Paw's last post
De'anna Biers (Lucy Lawless'es) is so far as I know, a Model 3 Cylon, not Model 5....
I think that the Model 5 Cylon might be "Loeben" or "Simon", i.e male, while the Model 1 & 2's might be the Centurion & Raider models....


----------



## Sadken (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, Deanna is a 3.


----------



## fubert (Jun 13, 2008)

G. Fieendish said:


> Re: Vintage Paw's last post
> De'anna Biers (Lucy Lawless'es) is so far as I know, a Model 3 Cylon, not Model 5....
> I think that the Model 5 Cylon might be "Loeben" or "Simon", i.e male, while the Model 1 & 2's might be the Centurion & Raider models....



Cylon #1 is Brother Cavil
Cylon #5 is Doral

Leoben is #2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cylon_(re-imagining)

More shockingly, Simon is #4


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: last post
LOL....
_Simon says "Vote to keep the neural inhibitors on raiders, so they can shoot humans..."._
The list about Cylon model numbers is intresting as it infers Models 7 & 9-12 are the "final 5", but it raises the question of why are the Model 8's (Sharon Valerii/Athena) are'nt one of the final 5, given the model number/designation.... ?


----------



## fubert (Jun 13, 2008)

G. Fieendish said:


> Re: last post
> LOL....
> _Simon says "Vote to keep the neural inhibitors on raiders, so they can shoot humans..."._
> The list about Cylon model numbers is intresting as it infers Models 7 & 9-12 are the "final 5", but it raises the question of why are the Model 8's (Sharon Valerii/Athena) are'nt one of the final 5, given the model number/designation.... ?




Aye but the whole #8 line is a bit split and given to in-fighting.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 14, 2008)

here wqe go ep 10 : revelations is here lets hope its a corker!!!!  , one word review in 40


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow     ish.......


----------



## sorearm (Jun 14, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> here wqe go ep 10 : revelations is here lets hope its a corker!!!!  , one word review in 40



d/l'ing it now, should have it in 15mins .... ready to watch tonight!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 14, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> here wqe go ep 10 : revelations is here lets hope its a corker!!!!  , one word review in 40



I want to make so much love to you.  I thought 9 was the cut off point for the next 10 months or so!  I thought the ending to that episode was a pretty shoddy year long cliffhanger...


----------



## alef (Jun 14, 2008)

That was an absolutely fantastic episode. I sort of expected the last minute after the previous few minutes (I actually choked a tear). The airlock scenes were nail-biting.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 14, 2008)

I reckon I can guess it from that


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2008)

Ooh, I have the last three to watch all in a row. I should make a day of it.


----------



## snadge (Jun 15, 2008)

episode 10, WOW.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 16, 2008)

Spoiler: Oh Noes!



What did we do to ourselves!


----------



## golightly (Jun 16, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Spoiler: Oh Noes!
> 
> 
> 
> What did we do to ourselves!





Spoiler: This?



You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 16, 2008)

Social commentary getting a bit grating now?


----------



## fubert (Jun 16, 2008)

Spoiler: This?



They want to take off before the talking apes show up.
So, I'm guessing we'll have a huge bunfight in the next half with the humans asking the cylons if they got to Earth first.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to know what happened to the cylon in his head.  

Shamelessly plagiarised off Farscape, but its a great plot device they seemed to have run out of steam with.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 17, 2008)

Sunray said:


> I want to know what happened to the cylon in his head.
> 
> Shamelessly plagiarised off Farscape, but its a great plot device they seemed to have run out of steam with.


He found god?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

Spoiler: ep 10



er, Brooklyn Bridge??? We kinda guessed they'd get there and everyone would be dead. Aces


----------



## Sunray (Jun 17, 2008)

Dont know that for certain. 

I await for 2009


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 23, 2008)

It will be interesting to see where they go from here.



Spoiler:  ep 10



I thought Roslin wasn't supposed to see earth?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 24, 2008)

So that's it for this year then?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep. 2009 for the rest. Blame the writers' strike.

However, it does mean that they've had the chance to substantially revisit and rework the writing for the 2nd half, which is good news, because these 10 episodes have been sloppy IMO.


----------



## Dravinian (Jun 24, 2008)

Spoiler:  ep 10



I thought I remembered a scene a little while ago where Adama's (The Youngers) wife was a Cylon, did they just drop that then? or is my eyesight just that bad?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2008)

Jesus wept what's wrong with me, I've still got those last three episode sitting here waiting for me to watch them.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 18, 2008)

Only a bit into Se3 but just popped in to say it's frakking great.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone got news on the films etc?


----------



## david dissadent (Nov 29, 2008)

*New series US Jan 16th*

Just noticed next month the webisodes apparently get reelased


> Webisodes: The Face of the Enemy
> Linking both halves of season 4 together will be a set of 10 webisodes which will play a similar role to that which The Resistance played between seasons 2 and 3. The series will be released in the weeks leading up to the premiere of episode 13, starting in December 2008, and will be titled The Face of the Enemy[14]


[edit] 





> The Plan (TV Movie)
> On August 7, 2008, Sci-Fi Channel released an announcement about a new 2-hour Battlestar Galactica special event directed by series star Edward James Olmos and written by series veteran Jane Espenson. In the announcement, they confirm that the final 10 episodes of Season 4 will air beginning in 2009, and that the special event will air following the conclusion of the series





> New York, NY – August 7, 2008 - SCI FI Channel today announced an all-new Battlestar Galactica special event, set to
> air in 2009 following the conclusion of the series and then released on DVD by Universal Studios Home Entertainment
> shortly thereafter. Directed by series star Edward James Olmos and written by Battlestar Galactica’s Jane Espenson,
> the two-hour event will begin shooting in Vancouver at the end of this summer. The cast includes Michael Trucco,
> ...


http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/event/specialevent.pdf


And the long rumoured Caprica...





> ... On March 18, 2008, Ronald Moore said that it has been confirmed that the long rumored and scantily reported spin-off, Caprica is in fact a go project. Sci Fi Channel has given the green light to a two-hour backdoor pilot for the series – which means it will air as a TV movie (not unlike the promotion and rollout for "Razor") – and if successful it will get a series commitment from the network. The project is currently slated to shoot in Spring 2008 and air in the Fall







Spoiler: episode 10



Ok so did the cylons get to earth first, perhaps even during the attack on the 12 colonies? Or is it a planet of the apes scenario where we blew up our own in this universe, or is it some other variant where the earth was blown up millenia ago by us and the colonials are our refugees or is the douglas adams scenario where the colonials become us (very unlikely that one) and this is all in the past?



Edited to add this
http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/youwillknowthetruth/


----------



## Sadken (Dec 23, 2008)

Fucking amazing deal
http://www.bangcd.com/productDetail.aspx?prod_id=8415


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2008)

HUbba hubba, I would rather forget about BSG until it happens, otherwise I just get all itchy.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 23, 2008)

Quite a lot of recycled clips in , but i'm still looking forward to this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2008)

*wees*


----------



## Crispy (Dec 23, 2008)

I am wet. But cautious.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2008)

That's only coz I weed on you.


----------



## Dravinian (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah 9 months ago i was interested, now i forgotten so much i don't really care


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 23, 2008)

Incidentally I went to see The Day The Earth Stood Still today (yeah I know), and bugger me if it wasn't full of minor BSG actors. I spotted Seelix, Elosha and Captain Kelley and Michael Hogan (aka Colonel Tigh) was credited at the end, although I didn't spot him.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 24, 2008)

There are some new webisodes on youtube. Look for 'The Face of the Enemy'. Part 1 features possibly the least surprising character revelation in the history of television.


----------

